
The Steel Programming Language - steellang
https://github.com/steellang/steel-language
======
mtmail
The programming language doesn't seem to exist. The URL got submitted to HN
the same minute the github repo got created. It only contains a couple of
sentences.

Unless the author wants to reserve the 'stellang' user name on all forums.
Twitter handle, reddit user, even a subreddit got created in the last hour.

~~~
steellang
Thanks, I glad you notice. I have been thinking for weeks whether I announce
too hasty on my idea and decide to give a try.

------
whitehouse3
> Steel aims to be friendly, efficient and statically typed programming
> language encourage you to write better coding and tooling, build from the
> ground by community envision for a great developer experience with native
> performance.

How is this different than Rust or TS or Go?

~~~
steellang
I have added the missing info in my repo but frankly, I'm not well-versed in
writing compiler, even years of knowledge in programming with various
programming languages.

My intention is to encourage the community to come together and collaborate on
a new language that is easy for anyone to pickup but will need community to be
the decision maker to build and evolve the language.

My opinion is Rust can be challenging for the average programmers to adopt,
some might not like Go's syntax and GC. Steel could be somewhere we could
write coding as solid as steel.

~~~
rurban
You mean like zig or Pony? These things already do exist, with competent
developers behind it.

------
cocora
This seems to be an interesting language, are you proposing an efficient
coding style for that matter when it comes to complex project?

How is this different than C, Python, Ruby, Swift and Kotlin?

